# 9dpiui, temp drop, spotting... advice please!



## TTC999 (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi ladies

I'm on my 2nd iui cycle and keeping my fingers crossed...  I've had a few 'different things' happen to my BBT chart this month and I wondered if any of you have experienced a similar thing.

At 9 dpiui, I experienced a temp drop to around the cover line (just one day and it's gone right back up again) then in the same afternoon I had sharp pains on the left side for a few hours (same feeling as ovulation pain and pretty much felt like it was around my ovary).  Then this morning after I peed, I had a tiny bit of brown spotting when wiping.

I have been pregnant twice before and miscarried but it was a while ago and I can't remember the symptoms.

Has anyone else had similar symptoms and got a BFP?

Thanks!


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

TTC - sending you lots of        and hoping that your bfp is on the way.  I haven't had the temp drop you describe happen to me, but I do remember reading about 'pre-implantation dip', which your timing is right for.  Hoping your spotting is an implantation bleed       

Some1

xx


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi ttc999  it sound like your having implanation dip and sporting as it perfect timing to have it fr you to get our BFP  as the early you get your dip and spotting the more chance your pregnant  so finger x.
Becky7 xx


----------



## TTC999 (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi ladies, 

thank you for replying!

I will let you know on Thursday if it's BFP or if I've been imagining the 'symptoms' this month!


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

!!!

Some1

xx


----------

